
In 1995, this astronomer predicted the Internet’s greatest failure - c517402
https://medium.com/the-mission/in-1995-this-astronomer-predicted-the-internets-greatest-failure-68a1c3927e46
======
danzig13
I think the Internet's greatest failure is its inability to protects its own
disruptive nature. I can just feel it slowly becoming a set of proverbial
cable companies.

~~~
tunap
After witnessing the last 20 years online, I agree. Decentralized systems just
don't squeeze enough blood from the stone, apparently. You may be interested
in "The Master Switch" for some historical examples of previous medium
takeovers.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8201080-the-master-
switc...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8201080-the-master-switch)

